# CJC-1295 without DAC V CJC-1293



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Currently use CJC-1295 without DAC. However I've noticed that CJC-1293 is much cheaper for the same amount.

How do they compare?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i think but could be worng but im sure cjc 1295 has a half life of a few hours were as the 1293 is only minutes, the dac half life is a few days


----------

